# Your worst driving habit.



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lets be honest, we all have bad driving habits and no matter what we say or think that we are all good drivers, some of us , if not all of us are guilty of some bad driving habits. I am ashamed to admit that my worst driving habit is not indicating at roundabouts but sometimes I do  So what's your worst driving habit? please vote on a poll I have created and feel free as always to add comments.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Speed limit is my vice


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Losing my temper with idiots is my biggest issue, not to the point of wanting to physically confront someone but shouting works quite well.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Speed limit by far. Then its getting angry at idiots who drive like they have never seen a car before


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sunday drivers who think the road belongs to them.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

All of the above.


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

I get so angry at idiotic drivers! 

Only Monday I was going round a roundabout and this old driver pulled straight out onto the roundabout without even looking to see if anything was coming! If I was a delivery truck or something bigger I wouldnt have been able to stop.


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

empsburna said:


> All of the above.


haha:car:


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

I lose my rag with the middle lane morons.
Stopped my speeding years ago after an accident.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I think that if you don't get annoyed with other peoples driving, you must be one of the ones doing the stupid stuff!

Idiots in wrong lanes at roundabouts, not indicating, not saying thank you..

Now in cornwall we have the tourists that seem to think their minis can't fit through gaps that our counties double deckers can twice over and can't seem to maintain atleast 30mph in a national speed limit zone!!! AAAAARGH.

Living at a holiday destination really does have its perks but it makes the roads absolutely hateful this time of year.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I've ticked getting angry, although it is rather me moaning than getting angry. I tell the missus it is not moaning but "social commentary".

I'm going to get my face punched in soon as I have a habit of shouting sarcasm at people and offering them advice on how to improve their driving skills, such as "if you weren't so busy texting, you'd have seen the lights change..".

I should really tick fog lights, but I’ve changed my foggies to LEDs so I drive round in the disillusional belief that they are now DRLs, so it doesn't count.

I'm guilty of a heavy right foot too, but most of the time too busy sat still in gridlocked traffic because people are entering and blocking roundabouts when their exit isn't clear, which only results in more social commentary and me giving them advice on understanding the highway code.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Getting angry and idiotic drivers - does my head in! If you can't follow the signs and rules of the road you shouldn't have a licence


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

chrissymk3 said:


> I get so angry at idiotic drivers!
> 
> Only Monday I was going round a roundabout and this old driver pulled straight out onto the roundabout without even looking to see if anything was coming! If I was a delivery truck or something bigger I wouldnt have been able to stop.


Today's Muppet of The Day award winner was the young lady in the smart forfour, who thought 35 mph on a motorway slip road before joining a busy motorway at same speed was perfectly acceptable. I had to take avoiding action to avoid the hgv that swerved to avoid slamming into her.

I give up i really do


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

I have a combo bad habit.

I get really annoyed with other drivers that don't understand the highway code and try and let you go first when they have right of way, resulting in my not thanking them! 

It really gets on my wick. If they just went first like they should, then we would both be happily on our way quickly instead of them waiting... flashing... waving... and forcing me to take the riskier and incorrect manoeuvre before expecting to be thanked for it! 

//RANT OVER


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

f4780y said:


> I have a combo bad habit.
> 
> I get really annoyed with other drivers that don't understand the highway code and try and let you go first when they have right of way, resulting in my not thanking them!
> 
> ...


Just do what I do, go first even if I don't have right of way.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

If you listen to mrs P its all of the above




#backseatdriver:lol:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Mine? Losing at my temper at a-holes who seem to think its right and proper to talk/text on a mobile phone when driving :wall::wall::wall:

I'd give 'em a 6 month mandatory ban if caught

Ahhh feel better now :lol:


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

Angry with drivers who have no road sense, road etiquette or brain.

1. Fast lane is for overtaking, when it is safe to do so, and *NOT* the following:
- Indicate when ever you feel like and move over into the fast lane regardless of the situation behind
- Driving in the fast lane for the entire journey at the same speed as all the traffic in other lanes whilst the road is clear ahead (why not use the other lanes?) Being in the 'fast lane' must be an ego boost for many...

2. Corner and roundabout Schumacher's
- They will drive up your a*** when you're taking a tight turn or going round the roundabout and as you exit onto a clear road they will fall back...

3. Roundabout rushers 
- People who can't wait for you to exit the roundabout and start coming in before you're out of your exit


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

litcan91 said:


> Angry with drivers who have no road sense, road etiquette or brain.
> 
> 1. Fast lane is for overtaking, when it is safe to do so, and *NOT* the following:
> - Indicate when ever you feel like and move over into the fast lane regardless of the situation behind
> ...


Sounds to me, like you like to drive fast on the motorway and too slow everywhere else.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

Starbuck88 said:


> Sounds to me, like you like to drive fast on the motorway and too slow everywhere else.... :lol: :lol:


Sounds like you're the driver I've described above :lol:


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

Honestly...well having just come off a speed awareness course, roughly 2 months ago and then getting stopped again for speeding 3 weeks ago which will give me three points and a fine...I have no choice but to say speeding!

Both incidents for touching 40 in a 30mph zone...not proud of myself :wall:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Starbuck88 said:


> Living at a holiday destination really does have its perks but it makes the roads absolutely hateful this time of year.


I know this pain! We have 3 types of drivers over here;

1. Tourists who aren't used to the small roads and so brake every time something comes the other way or suddenly brake when they realise they've missed a turn. The worst for these are fat dads in people carriers as they always tailgate you and make dangerous swerves across roundabouts when they miss their exits
2. The elderly people who live here who have never driven on the mainland and so never go above 30
3. The petrolheads who drive some really very nice cars and get very annoyed by 1 and 2.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Middle lane hoggers on the motorway, hate people that do this with a passion……………….boils my ****



we DRIVE on the LEFT, unless OVERTAKING. There is no such thing as a 'slow' lane and a 'fast' lane. A 3 lane highway is made up of the left lane & two 'passing' lanes, used for passing slower moving traffic, but you're supposed to MOVE BACK to the LEFT lane when safe to do so.

If people were taught lane discipline properly, then our motorways would feel less congested & be a better driving experience on the whole.

Because its technically illegal, in the main, to pass a slower moving vehicle on the left (undertaking) then all these idiots who hog the middle lane doing 60 - 65mph are turning 3 lane motorways into 2 lane dual carriageways, as everyone tries to get into the far right hand lane to pass them.



You've all experienced the scenario….you're on the motorway, the left hand lane relatively clear, the middle lane is full of lemmings & everyone else is kettled into the right lane, causing tailbacks, causing MORE congestion than necessary and therefore causing LONGER journey times.



I like to do this; approach middle lane dip**** - pass them on the right - move back to the left lane safely - slow down & let them pass you - speed up & pass them again on the right - move back to the left (repeat again) before leaving them for dust……….then look in the mirror as the light bulb goes on in the idiots head and they move left



I'm all for making it compulsory for people to have to take a motorway driving course after they have passed their driving test, which covers maintaining awareness by use of mirrors & lane discipline.

People out there can pass their driving test after 10 lessons & then be let loose on a motorway without ever having ANY idea of what's right driving etiquette on a motorway


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I've never understood the saying "middle lane hoggers", my parents refer to it as people who sit in the centre of a 3lane motorway, I think of it as in the right hand lane?? 

Anyway, I can't stand police on duel carriageways, grrrr!!!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I've said it before and no doubt will have to say it again but DW has a swear filter for a reason, please do NOT circumvent it.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Speed for me. Luckily never been caught out.

I do get a bit of anger at idiots (no shortage these days) but not to the extent you often see on YouTube.


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm bad tempered behind the wheel yet when out of the car i am the biggest soft **** around haha


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I have to admit my worst habit is forgetting that the average road user is only human, and doesn't have my superhuman abilities. :lol:


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

My biggest bad habit - listening to foo fighters so loud that my ears ring when i get out of the car :O


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Losing my temper with people who can't read Give Way signs. They are there for a reason, so why did you have to pull out on me?

As for people who use there phones - they drive me nuts!!.....I would tell 'em what to do, but prefer to drop 'em a text.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Sicskate said:


> .... duel carriageways, grrrr!!!


Fantastic Freudian slip there sick lol...

Cooks


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

litcan91 said:


> Sounds like you're the driver I've described above :lol:


Why do you feel the need to go slowly round corners or a roundabout when you can see what is around them / on them. Sounds like you're the kind of person who drives onto a roundabout and stops dead, when there are no obstructions.


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> Why do you feel the need to go slowly round corners or a roundabout when you can see what is around them / on them. Sounds like you're the kind of person who drives onto a roundabout and stops dead, when there are no obstructions.


So you're saying that if you're going 30-40mph & come to a roundabout to take the third exit, you would do it all at 30-40mph?

I'd really like to see that actually..


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

litcan91 said:


> So you're saying that if you're going 30-40mph & come to a roundabout to take the third exit, you would do it all at 30-40mph?
> 
> I'd really like to see that actually..


Yup. Assuming it's not a mini roundabout.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Surely I'm not the only one who hogs the middle lane lol

I just cba turning into the first lane just turn out 3 seconds later. Obviously I dont hog it when it's completely free but I hog the middle lane more than I should lol


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Speed for me, I break that rule every time I drive! 

Sutty


----------



## Steve_6R (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm a lot different when I'm on a bike compared to driving. I used to get into all sorts of trouble with the law for speeding, reckless filtering, and I got into a few roadside fights in my time. None of which I'm proud of.

Sold the bike last year and I'm a different person, although I still get angry with idiots, and nudge over the speed limit, though it's harder as I've got a black box in the car! Big brother is watching!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Mine is probably driving a wee bit too fast. Oops. 

That and eating while I'm driving lol.

Cooks


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

I'm inpatient I hate people who don't do the speed limit. Or slow down when a car is coming the other way. Plus can't keep a constant speed. 

I could go on all night


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

oops i read it wrong.. I thought i meant what i hate about other drivers lol

Not indicating at roundabouts. - thats what i hate about other drivers..


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh boll*cks I also thought it was referring to other people not us! 

Clearly need to learn to read :/


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

My bad habit is me still driving like I have a 200+ bhp car when in fact it's 125bhp and does NOT overtake like I always think it will. I pull out then think oh bugger it's not very quick!

I'm yet to get caught speeding but I do creep up to 80 sometimes which I know will get me one day.


----------



## Steve in Hun (May 19, 2015)

For me its got to be speeding, once out of town lots of roads are straight as far as you can see and empty compared to uk roads. When you look around a car and can see empty road I can't resist putting my foot down.
The only times I've been caught were once years ago doing about 130kmh in a 90 stopped by the police radar trap cost me about 20 quid to be let off. The last time doing 50kph in a 30 past a school, 30 limit is about 100 metres long and then returns to 50 my own fault for not realising but cost me about £70.
Motorways are fantastic almost empty due to being toll roads pretty much zero police, no fixed cameras yet autobahn speeds are common even with a limit of 130kph=80mph, 200kph=125mph is common.
I don't condone speeding in any way shape or form as it is antisocial dangerous and probably responsible for the deaths of puppies, kittens and polar bears but going fast is fun :car:
Steve


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> Yup. Assuming it's not a mini roundabout.


Each to their own, I go round at a comfortable speed without rolling about inside the car :lol: . And no, my breaks are only used when needed.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cookies said:


> Mine is probably driving a wee bit too fast. Oops.
> 
> That and eating while I'm driving lol.
> 
> Cooks


Let me guess! you munch on Cookies while driving.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Ashamed to say, for me, it's losing my temper with other motorists.

Majority of the time, I'm chilled out whilst driving. It's when some numpty does something that nearly causes them to hit me, thats when I get a bit miffed.

Had one instance about a month ago. White van man joins a motorway. Comes hurtling down the slip road, nearly takes the car out in front of him. Swerves across two lanes in front of me, nearly taking the front of the car off. I saw this unfold, slowed down, and yet he still nearly took me out!!

Suffice to say, I went after him to have a word. Not the best of moves I done.

Having a dash cam recently fitted has calmed me down a lot, strangely!!.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

litcan91 said:


> Each to their own, I go round at a comfortable speed without rolling about inside the car :lol: . And no, my breaks are only used when needed.


Admittedly, when I had a honda jazz as a courtesy car, it would fall over at anything more than 15mph round any even slight corners. Horrible, horrible thing.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> Admittedly, when I had a honda jazz as a courtesy car, it would fall over at anything more than 15mph round any even slight corners. Horrible, horrible thing.


Even tough it was a courtesy car, I could not imagine you in one, if you know what I mean, it's like opposites attract. :lol:


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> Admittedly, when I had a honda jazz as a courtesy car, it would fall over at anything more than 15mph round any even slight corners. Horrible, horrible thing.


I can assure you that I'm not in a Honda Jazz, but I wouldn't be at comfort doing circles round a roundabout at 30-40mph, but its not 15mph that I'll go round at when its clear - then again, it is all dependent on the size of the roundabout & road condition. :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Even tough it was a courtesy car, I could not imagine you in one, if you know what I mean, it's like opposites attract. :lol:


It was the most horrible, depressing thing I've driven. Felt like the boot was going to fly open on the a14.


----------



## Sport Driver (Aug 5, 2014)

Losing temper with other motorists.
I'm still driving a scooter since I don't have my car licence yet ( not far now though  ). And the thing I hate is people overtaking me. Not overtaking in general, I know that I'm slow with 50 km/h where speed limit is 90 km/h. BUT COULD YOU DO IT SAFELY !!?! If I move on the outside of the road that doesn't mean you don't have to go on the other lane a bit to overtake me( talking about b roads), I moved so you would take me over a bit safely and would't be driving 10 cm from me !

Oh and I hate when people are not confident with throttle when overtaking. Just the other day an old man was driving behind me, up to the point where another car was coming the other way, than he decided it would have been great idea to overtake me :wall: He moves next to me and instead pressing a throttle a bit he was going past me slowly  Other car was to close, I slammed so he went pass me but other car had to go off the road with one side  

Oh and I hate that people don't look in the mirrors. I was washing my granddad's Astra and I asked him if he can see anything in the mirrors and he was like, " I only look in the middle one sometimes" I was like, OK :lol:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Let me guess! you munch on Cookies while driving.


Steak, chips and pepper sauce lol..


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Cookies said:


> Steak, chips and pepper sauce lol..


Yeah OK, you can come to Cornwall now I know you eat properly and not just Cookies!

I love me a good steak. Can't beat it.


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

starbuck88 said:


> I love me a good steak. Can't beat it. Especially behind the wheel :driver:


:lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

litcan91 said:


> :lol:


I know what you are thinking, :lol: shame on you.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Speeding for me, but I am a driving god so no bother!


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

not sticking 100% to the speed limit


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Slowing down way before I need to so that I save fuel and not using the brakes to slow down.

Apart from that it's accelerating too quickly and using said saved fuel


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I know what you are thinking,  shame on you.


Lmao.

😁


----------



## preecematt (Sep 25, 2012)

Mines breaking the speed limit( if its the 60mph one) got caught doing 70 on a 60. But my excuse is i'm still young and I want to get to places early + loosing my temper with other drivers. Especially people who think its ok to do 50 in a 60 and then carry on plowing through a restricted eg 30/40 at the same speed, that really f'''ing winds me up


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Losing my temper with another motorist, lack of indication, ignoring lane markings on roundabouts, no spacial awareness, complete inability to drive to the conditions (be they weather or traffic) and general ignorance and an almost complete lack of consideration for other road users.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Got caught doing 99 recently..so theres that, late at night and dead motorway. But honestly Im a very safe driver, i know my limits and my cars limits. Also ashamed to admit i have road rage issues but only when theres an idiot driver. I always thank when someone gives me way but it really grinds my gears when i dont get a thanks when i give way, which i always do where I can.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Gheezer said:


> I have just spent three weeks driving in the UK and what drives me crazy is the new breed of slow drivers. 25 in a 30, 15 in a 20, 30 in a 40, 60 on a motorway and so on. When you push past them they give you the finger! Pathetic, get a move on!


Down in Cornwall I think invented this.

2 types of people.

Those that drive slow in 60mph zone at say 40mph and then carry on driving at 40mp when they get to a 30mph zone which really annoys me.

Those you mention, that drive slowly everywhere.

In your driving test you are taught to drive and maintain a decent speed with other motorists...why are these people not doing this?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Absolutely agree - 45 in a 60 and then they continue doing 45 in the flipping 30. 

However, I do have to acknowledge that the speed limit is just that; the maximum permissible speed on a given stretch of road. It's not a target, so road and driving conditions will dictate whether that is safe, so speed should be adjusted accordingly. 

In saying that, you have a nice sunny day, dry road, perfect visibility and you'll still get muppets in cars doing 40 on a dual carriageway.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Gheezer said:


> I have just spent three weeks driving in the UK and what drives me crazy is the new breed of slow drivers. 25 in a 30, 15 in a 20, 30 in a 40, 60 on a motorway and so on. When you push past them they give you the finger! Pathetic, get a move on!


Not wanting their wallet to get emptied by the local police force and if the headlines from about a week ago are to be believed, the police forces have decided that 1mph over any speed limit is an offence. Ten percent plus 2mph is gone, 1mph and they will apply the maximum fine they can.
So that's accidents on the increase as people will be looking at their speedo jot the road and every journey taking far longer.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Cookies said:


> Absolutely agree - 45 in a 60 and then they continue doing 45 in the flipping 30.
> 
> However, I do have to acknowledge that the speed limit is just that; the maximum permissible speed on a given stretch of road. It's not a target, so road and driving conditions will dictate whether that is safe, so speed should be adjusted accordingly.
> 
> In saying that, you have a nice sunny day, dry road, perfect visibility and you'll still get muppets in cars doing 40 on a dual carriageway.


The problem I see is that it's usually these people that don't indicate or look at junctions or roundabouts and pull straight out in front of you and cause you to brake (which would be instant fail on a driving test).

I hate to be stereotypical but it always seems to be either cars with straw hats on the rear parcel shelf, old people in Honda Jazz's and middle aged women afraid of driving.

If everyone could be brought up to some decent standard somehow, I'd be all for it.

I think in this country too many people are just shown the basics in order to get a pass, get the technical bit right then do what you like once you pass.

Nobody is taught proper car control, how to correct oversteer, understeer, how to drive on a motorway, nobody is taught how to 'feel' a car and understand what it does when you throw one about.

Where is it (switzerland or sweden?) where you do car control for your driving test?

I 'almost' understand people who get scared of driving, to some people it comes naturally, others not so much, I know of 2 people who won't drive anywhere outside of our TOWN and get the bus for further distances as it scares them too much.

Surely though, this behaviour means hesitation at roundabouts, junctions etc and can cause more harm than good.


----------



## shycho (Sep 7, 2010)

Andyg_TSi said:


> Middle lane hoggers on the motorway, hate people that do this with a passion……………….boils my ****
> 
> we DRIVE on the LEFT, unless OVERTAKING. There is no such thing as a 'slow' lane and a 'fast' lane. A 3 lane highway is made up of the left lane & two 'passing' lanes, used for passing slower moving traffic, but you're supposed to MOVE BACK to the LEFT lane when safe to do so.
> 
> ...


You think it's bad on a normal motorway try dealing with the M1 and M25 during rush hour 4 lanes, mean we have two empty lanes, middle lane hoggers in lane 3 and everyone attempting to overtake them in lane 4.

Most of my journey on these roads is spent switching from lane 1 to lane 4 and then back again as everything in lane 2-3 is blodding along on auto pilot.

I think we could have 8 lane motorways and congestion would still be an issue as it would just mean 6 under used lanes instead of 1 or 2.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Starbuck88 said:


> The problem I see is that it's usually these people that don't indicate or look at junctions or roundabouts and pull straight out in front of you and cause you to brake (which would be instant fail on a driving test).
> 
> I hate to be stereotypical but it always seems to be either cars with straw hats on the rear parcel shelf, old people in Honda Jazz's and middle aged women afraid of driving.
> 
> ...


Absolutely chum. I remember seeing a tv programme a few years back and it was about driving in Finland. It showed a mum bringing her kids to school and she was Scandinavian flicking her car to get it round tight bends!!!

I reckon that there should be basic competence tests every 5 years. It shouldn't be as strict as a full driving test, but it should assess car control, information (indication etc), road position and awareness of other road users.

There was a show on tv too about a woman who passed her test after the 28th attempt. In my opinion, she shouldn't be allowed to drive. Oh, she wrote off her car the week after. Surprised??

I don't know how many times I've seen young drivers who are completely oblivious to others on the road. This can easily apply to older drivers too.

Driving standards have just got to be so poor on our roads. Something needs to be done.

Cooks


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Gheezer said:


> Spoken like a true LEO. I agree and also acknowledge that not everyone wishes to travel at said speed limit. My point is that I see this as an increasing trend.
> 
> Perhaps the fear of a ticket/ fine and subsequent insurance premium hike is a factor?
> 
> Lane hogging needs attention.


I agree and as was said on the radio, if they introduce a zero tolerance on speeding then driving standards are going to drop dramatically, because people wont be paying attention. Would be interesting to see if you can contest a driving without due care and attention charge with the argument that the police are forcing you to do that by making you look at your speedo all the time?


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Starbuck88 said:


> The problem I see is that it's usually these people that don't indicate or look at junctions or roundabouts and pull straight out in front of you and cause you to brake (which would be instant fail on a driving test).
> 
> I hate to be stereotypical but it always seems to be either cars with straw hats on the rear parcel shelf, old people in Honda Jazz's and middle aged women afraid of driving.
> 
> ...





Cookies said:


> Absolutely chum. I remember seeing a tv programme a few years back and it was about driving in Finland. It showed a mum bringing her kids to school and she was Scandinavian flicking her car to get it round tight bends!!!
> 
> I reckon that there should be basic competence tests every 5 years. It shouldn't be as strict as a full driving test, but it should assess car control, information (indication etc), road position and awareness of other road users.
> 
> ...





Gheezer said:


> something needs to be done to increase the requirement for the driving test as the performance of the standard car increases. People put their faith in the safety of modern cars just like ABS.
> 
> I also think that bad driving should result in your licence being revoked just like many other countries!


Here's an idea.

Keep the current driving test as it is, but passing that only qualifies people to drive on normal roads & dual carriageways.

In addition, bring in a compulsory 2nd 'higher' driving instruction course & test that covers motorway & multiple lane highways, that teaches correct lane discipline, keeping 360 degree awareness by use of mirrors, motorway hazard perception, merging/joining etc

In addition, compulsory driving re assessments every 'say' 10 years for the under 60's, every 3 years for the over 60's & every year for the over 70's.

Just a thought, we could benefit hugely by something like this in many ways.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

There was no option for dogging so I had to opt for losing my temper!


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Bit of a curveball this but I dont think middle lane hogging is a problem to be perfectly honest. 

There's another lane to overtake in which is fine - its third lane hogging which is the problem!

With regard to the middle lane - I believe its safer to stay in one lane than keep moving in and out of the first and middle lane when overtaking lorries and caravans every 500m or so. I guess it requires more concentration and id rather a driver stay in the middle lane and overtake him than keep weaving through first and second lanes.

Of course, if you have a free motorway at your disposal, you'd be in the first lane always but in traffic moving in and out of lanes is stupid and irresponsible to be perfectly honest.


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

Rayaan said:


> *third lane hogging which is the problem!*


100% agreed, usually hogged by a driver going under the speed limit & slower than the middle or first lane... :wall:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Rayaan said:


> but in traffic moving in and out of lanes is stupid and irresponsible to be perfectly honest.


I disagree, isn't it in the highway code and isn't it the reason the police want to clamp down on middle lane hoggers?

For me, if you're creeping along at barely more than those in the first lane, you should pull in at every opportunity.

The 2nd and 3rd lane are overtaking lanes only.

If everybody used the system properly you'd be overtaking the first lane in the 2nd and if I was moving up behind you faster, I'd go straight to the outside lane behind you, you'd pull back in the first lane, I'd then move from the 3rd, to the 2nd then the 1st and pull away...when I get to the next person in the slow lane, I move out to the 2nd and overtake and pull back in. Leaving lane 3, for those faster than me.

I appreciate in busy times it's difficult to do this. If you're doing 70 and the traffic in the 1st lane is all bunched up and doing like 60-65... You have no option but to stay in the middle.

But people do this when there are NO cars for a fair distance in the 1st lane.

I think if it's going to take you about a minute to catch up to the next car in the 1st lane, pull back in then overtake later.

If you're doing a substantially higher speed than those in the first lane, I understand, but if it's creeping by at 1 mph more just to make yourself feel like your progressing faster, then you're holding everyone up and causing everyone else to pile into the 3rd lane just to get by, making it essentially a dual carriageway.

My opinion.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Starbuck88 said:


> I disagree, isn't it in the highway code and isn't it the reason the police want to clamp down on middle lane hoggers?
> 
> For me, if you're creeping along at barely more than those in the first lane, you should pull in at every opportunity.
> 
> ...


That's true I get what you mean.

However I should have pointed out Im referring to drivers going at 70mph on, let's say the M62 on a Saturday morning. There's a truck every 500m and I don't think it's wise to keep weaving through 1st and 2nd lanes.

I saw it just last weekend, a driver going at 70mph overtaking trucks and caravans and moving in and out of the first lane every few seconds.

I guess there are 2 types of middle lane hoggers: ones at 60mph and those at a decent 70-80mph speed.

The 60mph hoggers should stay in the first lane apart from overtaking no question about it.

However, I don't think 70mph hoggers are a huge issue. It's unlikely they're not going to be overtaking a caravan or truck or a limited minivan at any point in time. Yes, if there is a huge gap then they should move into the first lane.

I guess i don't think it's a problem as I feel middle lane hoggers are predictable. You're in control as you just overtake if need be.

Problem with 1st and 2nd lane weavers is that they tend to pull out whenever there's a slip road entering the motorway forcing others behind to slow down and they're unpredictable, some just move into the 2nd lane for no reason and sometimes way too early, cutting you off etc etc


----------



## Samciv (Jun 9, 2013)

Me getting angry over the smallest thing is my worst problem. (mainly due to people driving slower than the speed limit on a clear Road, people braking last minute before they turn and then indicating, people deciding they want to go all the way around a roundabout when there in the left hand lane so feel it's fair for them to cut everyone up to get to where they're going.) it goes on but I find its a lot of older drivers who are just tootling along and have much cheaper insurance than myself even though there a bigger hazard.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

muzzer42 said:


> I agree and as was said on the radio, if they introduce a zero tolerance on speeding then driving standards are going to drop dramatically, because people wont be paying attention. *Would be interesting to see if you can contest a driving without due care and attention charge with the argument that the police are forcing you to do that by making you look at your speedo all the time*?


If would be funny to someone else try it! Sorry but that's completely and utterly daft, that would most definitely be a fool's errand!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Rayaan said:


> Problem with 1st and 2nd lane weavers is that they tend to pull out whenever there's a slip road entering the motorway forcing others behind to slow down and they're unpredictable, some just move into the 2nd lane for no reason and sometimes way too early, cutting you off etc etc


This situation though, if all was 100%. The 'weaver' is being courteous to those wanting to get onto the motorway and should there not be an issue with 'hogging' you should see him/her indicating and do the same yourself to get into lane 3 to be able to take over the weaver if you're travelling faster.

This all goes to pot when it's busy but on a free flowing motorway the system would work if people used a bit of common sense surely?

If I had my way, Lorries and Caravans and those restricted to 60mph have an extra lane put in, so there would be 4 lanes everywhere and ONLY they use that and can't overtake hehehehe

See too many caravans doing 80mph wobbling all over the place.


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

Starbuck88 said:


> If I had my way, Lorries and Caravans and those restricted to 60mph have an extra lane put in, so there would be 4 lanes everywhere and ONLY they use that and can't overtake hehehehe


Adding an extra lane would be very difficult due to current space constraints etc, so you would be looking at a very long term plan for this to be implemented.

A much simpler solution (in my eyes), is to restrict all lorries, coaches and HGV's to the first lane, without the power to overtake. It is on a daily basis that you come across lorries and coaches doing an overtake maneuver on a national speed limit dual carriage way, and it takes them quite some time to clear the overtaking lane. A3 and M3 are the perfect examples down south.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

litcan91 said:


> Adding an extra lane would be very difficult due to current space constraints etc, so you would be looking at a very long term plan for this to be implemented.
> 
> A much simpler solution (in my eyes), is to restrict all lorries, coaches and HGV's to the first lane, without the power to overtake. It is on a daily basis that you come across lorries and coaches doing an overtake maneuver on a national speed limit dual carriage way, and it takes them quite some time to clear the overtaking lane. A3 and M3 are the perfect examples down south.


I was saying that with a bit of humour  I know it couldn't be done realistically.

At least on the motorway, you have the 3rd lane. I find this annoying on the motorway but absolutely abhorrent on a Dual-Carriageway.


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

Starbuck88 said:


> *I was saying that with a bit of humour  I know it couldn't be done realistically.
> *
> At least on the motorway, you have the 3rd lane. I find this annoying on the motorway but absolutely abhorrent on a Dual-Carriageway.


I know you were :thumb:, but I'm 100% serious about my suggestion


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

From the list it will have to be losing temper with other motorists, but in my defence this is usually for very good reason.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

litcan91 said:


> Adding an extra lane would be very difficult due to current space constraints etc, so you would be looking at a very long term plan for this to be implemented.
> 
> A much simpler solution (in my eyes), is to restrict all lorries, coaches and HGV's to the first lane, without the power to overtake. It is on a daily basis that you come across lorries and coaches doing an overtake maneuver on a national speed limit dual carriage way, and it takes them quite some time to clear the overtaking lane. A3 and M3 are the perfect examples down south.


So basically no traffic would move at all in the first lane and this is a sensible idea for goods lorries which have to be time specific? Not some useless pillock who pulls in front of lorries, forcing them to slow.


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> So basically no traffic would move at all in the first lane and this is a sensible idea for goods lorries which have to be time specific? Not some useless pillock who pulls in front of lorries, forcing them to slow.


Lorries tend to overtake each other on numerous occasions through out the journey, please explain how two lorries overtaking each other a number of times on the same route will get to point B quicker than if they'd followed each other? I don't get your logic 're this or the roundabout speed.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

litcan91 said:


> It is on a daily basis that you come across lorries and coaches doing an overtake maneuver on a national speed limit dual carriage way, and it takes them quite some time to clear the overtaking lane. A3 and M3 are the perfect examples down south.


M11 perfect example near me. 2 lane stretch, it took 9 miles once for a HGV to overtake another. If the **** being overtaken had just backed off by a few mph, overtaking HGV would of got past a lot quicker and he wouldn't of made that stretch of the M11 grind to a virtual halt.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

litcan91 said:


> Lorries tend to overtake each other on numerous occasions through out the journey, please explain how two lorries overtaking each other a number of times on the same route will get to point B quicker than if they'd followed each other? I don't get your logic 're this or the roundabout speed.


Because lorries don't all travel at the same speed? If you impose such an arbitrary rule on lorries they will all be governed by the maximum speed of the slowest vehicle.

So, if you were to include tractors, or any other vehicles which simply would never move out of the first lane, now what?

Also, cyclists can quite legally occupy the first lane. So basically, the first lane becomes stationary.


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> Because lorries don't all travel at the same speed? If you impose such an arbitrary rule on lorries they will all be governed by the maximum speed of the slowest vehicle.
> 
> So, if you were to include tractors, or any other vehicles which simply would never move out of the first lane, now what?
> 
> Also, cyclists can quite legally occupy the first lane. So basically, the first lane becomes stationary.


If 1mph difference is significant enough to say that lorries travel at different speeds, it doesn't mean that they don't cause any disturbance by moving into the middle/fast lane where traffic is generally moving at a significantly faster speed.

So wouldn't you say, the example above where a HGV is overtaking for 9 miles is a good example of middle/fast lane hogging?

The example of cyclists and tractors in national speed limit zones show exactly where the legislation fails.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

litcan91 said:


> If 1mph difference is significant enough to say that lorries travel at different speeds, it doesn't mean that they don't cause any disturbance by moving into the middle/fast lane where traffic is generally moving at a significantly faster speed.
> 
> So wouldn't you say, the example above where a HGV is overtaking for 9 miles is a good example of middle/fast lane hogging?
> 
> The example of cyclists and tractors in national speed limit zones show exactly where the legislation fails.


You really don't get the implications of what you're proposing do you? Maybe think about what you're proposing a little.


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> You really don't get the implications of what you're proposing do you? Maybe think about what you're proposing a little.


Of course there are a million of things to consider, but as an idea for an ideal world case scenario, I don't why it wouldn't benefit the general public.

Clearly we've got different views, so I'll just leave it at the point of agreeing to disagree.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

neilos said:


> M11 perfect example near me. 2 lane stretch, it took 9 miles once for a HGV to overtake another. If the **** being overtaken had just backed off by a few mph, overtaking HGV would of got past a lot quicker and he wouldn't of made that stretch of the M11 grind to a virtual halt.


On the way to Cornwall we had a very similar incident, it took about 10 miles and neither would back down, it was quite frankly ridiculous and both got a few unhappy looks as people passed them !


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I remember about 23 years ago I was a passenger in a friend's brown Vauxhall Nova. We were heading out if enniskillen and got stuck in a queue of traffic behind a tractor at about 20mph. We were there for at least 5 minutes. My friend eventually overtook the tractor and proceeded to sit in front of it at 5mph. Juvenile I know but very very funny at the time. 

Cooks


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> Because lorries don't all travel at the same speed? If you impose such an arbitrary rule on lorries they will all be governed by the maximum speed of the slowest vehicle.
> 
> So, if you were to include tractors, or any other vehicles which simply would never move out of the first lane, now what?
> 
> Also, cyclists can quite legally occupy the first lane. So basically, the first lane becomes stationary.


Let's ban tractors and cyclists from the Motorway  ha



Shaun said:


> On the way to Cornwall we had a very similar incident, it took about 10 miles and neither would back down, it was quite frankly ridiculous and both got a few unhappy looks as people passed them !


I live here, I have to put up with this constantly and it's such a pain in the backside.

Maybe have a rule whereby lorries aren't allowed to overtake but they can overtake slower moving vehicles, such as tractors.

It'd never be enforced but might make these drivers think twice about taking 10 minutes a time overtaking a lorry doing 0.5 mph more.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Starbuck88 said:


> Let's ban tractors and cyclists from the Motorway  ha


Because of course, there are no such thing as dual or triple carriageway A roads, right?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> Because of course, there are no such thing as dual or triple carriageway A roads, right?


What I said, was a Joke.

However, I would like to see something implemented about the lorries that take 10 minutes to overtake one another, for them to do it again straight after.

Cornwall's main A30 is Dual Carriageway for the most part, I have been behind 'duelling' lorries every time I've been on any significant Journey.

Can someone do the maths on this?

Say we had 2 lorries of identical length, 16metres.

If one is travelling at 60mph and 1 is travelling at 61mph, how long just on the basis of lorry length would it take to go past. (I know it'd take even longer in real life due to pulling out, catching up etc).


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Starbuck88 said:


> What I said, was a Joke.
> 
> However, I would like to see something implemented about the lorries that take 10 minutes to overtake one another, for them to do it again straight after.
> 
> ...


I would love to see a "push to pass" button in lorries that give them an extra 5mph for overtaking only, as crawling past a 1 mph more causes frustrations.


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

Starbuck88 said:


> Let's ban tractors and cyclists from the Motorway  ha


In someone's eyes, this would create a huge problem due to the large traffic log of tractors and cyclists on B roads for the reason that they cant get onto A/M roads... :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, isn't it illegal for cyclists to be on a motorway?


Anyway, keep the debate civil please guys


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

cossiecol said:


> I would love to see a "push to pass" button in lorries that give them an extra 5mph for overtaking only, as crawling past a 1 mph more causes frustrations.


Its pretty simple, if you cant overtake at a significantly faster speed, then just don't?

However, this doesn't mean that for a split second, I didn't imagine the nitrous kitted lorries


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

muzzer42 said:


> Just out of curiosity, isn't it illegal for cyclists to be on a motorway?


I guess so, I thought that anything under 50cc wasn't allowed on to 50+mph roads.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

litcan91 said:


> If 1mph difference is significant enough to say that lorries travel at different speeds, it doesn't mean that they don't cause any disturbance by moving into the middle/fast lane where traffic is generally moving at a significantly faster speed.
> 
> So wouldn't you say, the example above where a HGV is overtaking for 9 miles is a good example of middle/fast lane hogging?
> 
> The example of cyclists and tractors in national speed limit zones show exactly where the legislation fails.


As far as I'm aware lorries don't use lane 3.

Any HGV with a laden weight exceeding 7.5 tonnes or bus/coach is banned from using lane 3.
It also includes any vehicle with a laden weight of between 3.5 to 7.5 tonnes fitted with a speed limiter.

Tractors and cyclists aren't allowed on the motorway.......but many country roads are national speed limit roads where it's 60mph.

Lorries leave huge slipstreams, a vehicle following in a lorries slipstream travelling at the same speed will edge closer to it due to less wind resistence applied to it than the vehicle in front.
Eventually it will have to overtake.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Cyclists and Tractors are not allowed on Motorways, hence what I said earlier was a joke, albeit a lost one! lol

Anybody that is in a vehicle that is too slow to maintain 50mph+ will be charged with driving without due care and attention. (No idea how they enforce cyclists).

To be fair, I wouldn't want to be on a bike on the dual-carriageway let alone a motorway.

Maybe what Andyg_Tsi has said is the problem, slip stream gives following lorry false sense of speed?


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

Andyg_TSi said:


> As far as I'm aware lorries don't use lane 3 any vehicle with a speed limiter set to 56mph wouldn't use lane 3 anyway.
> 
> Tractors and cyclists aren't allowed on the motorway.......but many country roads are national speed limit roads where it's 60mph.
> 
> ...


Fair points Andy, I would see regular occasions where coaches use lane 3, and less often you'd see the odd lorry going in there too. As you'd imagine, most wouldn't be overtaking at a significantly faster speed.

I'm not sure what the legislation is in relation to speed limited vehicles.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

litcan91 said:


> Fair points Andy, I would see regular occasions where coaches use lane 3, and less often you'd see the odd lorry going in there too. As you'd imagine, most wouldn't be overtaking at a significantly faster speed.
> 
> I'm not sure what the legislation is in relation to speed limited vehicles.


 just Googled it and got this:

http://m.askthe.police.uk/content/Q590.htm?viewsinglecontentelementid=33535


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

Andyg_TSi said:


> just Googled it and got this:
> 
> http://m.askthe.police.uk/content/Q590.htm?viewsinglecontentelementid=33535


These three categories seem to be most common offenders from the list

_"- a passenger vehicle which is constructed or adapted to carry more than eight seated passengers in addition to the driver the maximum laden weight of which exceeds 7.5 tonnes"

"- a passenger vehicle which is constructed or adapted to carry more than eight seated passengers in addition to the driver the maximum laden weight of which does not exceed 7.5 tonnes, which is required to be fitted with a speed limit"

"- a motor vehicle drawing a trailer"_

Would be nice if the traffic officers paid more attention to this, would also be nice if the legislation was extended to the dual carriageways


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Starbuck88 said:


> What I said, was a Joke.
> 
> However, I would like to see something implemented about the lorries that take 10 minutes to overtake one another, for them to do it again straight after.
> 
> ...


Ahhh, maybe I misinterpreted this :thumb:

The thing is, the majority of goods vehicles travel out of rush hours, so this really shouldn't be an issue and it's not like other vehicles don't do the same thing as well, especially in average speed limit zones.

Do you legislate for them too? I'm yet to see road laws that legislate against stupidity.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

A HGV/coach/double decker bus driver should know he's not allowed in lane 3 really.

Its the middle bit....A mini bus with 12 seats.....possibly if no speed limiter is fitted.

It's the ordinary motorist towing trailers that are oblivious.
I also thought you can't exceed 60mph if your towing a trailer....but you do see some doing 70/80


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Expecting everyone else to be as good at it as I am.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> Ahhh, maybe I misinterpreted this :thumb:
> 
> The thing is, the majority of goods vehicles travel out of rush hours, so this really shouldn't be an issue and it's not like other vehicles don't do the same thing as well, especially in average speed limit zones.
> 
> Do you legislate for them too? I'm yet to see road laws that legislate against stupidity.


If only we could legislate for stupidity, it'd make for much clearer roads  

I don't get those in Average Speed areas too, I stick to the 50mph or whatever it is, yet there is always the few that either come bombing past like they're oblivious even though there are actual yellow cameras up, or those that have to overtake everybody doing 1-2mph more.



Andyg_TSi said:


> A HGV/coach/double decker bus driver should know he's not allowed in lane 3 really.
> 
> Its the middle bit....A mini bus with 12 seats.....possibly if no speed limiter is fitted.
> 
> ...


Saying this, in an average speed zone mentioned above, I've been in the middle lane and a lorry has gone past in the 3rd lane.

I always see caravans bombing around at 80mph on the A30 in Cornwall. Worries me is you see the caravan weaving about, so you end up either trying to stay back from it or do your best to overtake as quick as possible.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Starbuck88 said:


> If only we could legislate for stupidity, it'd make for much clearer roads
> 
> I don't get those in Average Speed areas too, I stick to the 50mph or whatever it is, yet there is always the few that either come bombing past like they're oblivious even though there are actual yellow cameras up, or those that have to overtake everybody doing 1-2mph more.
> 
> ...


Average means just this, you can exceed it, or go below it.

By keeping to an average, nobody, overtakes, again, roads grind to a halt as vehicles join the road.

They in fact make more sense than fixed gatsos as you can overtake without being flashed, so as to avoid an accident. But nobody will ever be able to understand this.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Expecting everyone else to be as good at it as I am.


Aren't all peugeot drivers just slow and ignorant?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Starbuck88 said:


> Cyclists and Tractors are not allowed on Motorways, hence what I said earlier was a joke, albeit a lost one! lol
> 
> Anybody that is in a vehicle that is too slow to maintain 50mph+ will be charged with driving without due care and attention. (No idea how they enforce cyclists).
> 
> ...


Assuming you mean motorways, yes, if not, they're not driving without due care and attention, there is no minimum speed limit on anything other than motorways as far as I'm aware.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

litcan91 said:


> I guess so, I thought that anything under 50cc wasn't allowed on to 50+mph roads.


Rubbish. I suggest you read the highway code.


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> Rubbish. I suggest you read the highway code.


I suggest you reduce the size of your attitude, it's just a general discussion.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> Average means just this, you can exceed it, or go below it.
> 
> By keeping to an average, nobody, overtakes, again, roads grind to a halt as vehicles join the road.
> 
> They in fact make more sense than fixed gatsos as you can overtake without being flashed, so as to avoid an accident. But nobody will ever be able to understand this.


How far above the average can you maintain?

The truth is, people don't use average to 'overtake' to avoid an accident, they use that term to try and eek past everyone for their own ego/agenda.

They aren't thinking, if I go faster and risk a ticket, traffic flow will be better.



RisingPower said:


> Assuming you mean motorways, yes, if not, they're not driving without due care and attention, there is no minimum speed limit on anything other than motorways as far as I'm aware.


Yes I mean motorways.

You can fail a driving test for failing to maintain a safe speed.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I've said it once, no doubt i will have to repeat it again at some point in the future. Keep this civil please, by all means disagree but be polite about it.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Please Rising power & Litcan 91, it's been a good debate on here so please lets not spoil it and respect one another, refering to posts #116 & #117. Thank you both.


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

muzzer42 said:


> I've said it once, no doubt i will have to repeat it again at some point in the future. Keep this civil please, by all means disagree but be polite about it.





Soul boy 68 said:


> Please Rising power & Litcan 91, it's been a good debate on here so please lets not spoil it and respect one another, refering to posts #116 & #117. Thank you both.


Guys, it has been dropped - as previously mentioned, I agree to disagree with Rising Power. There's no need to make further comments and escalate the discussion which is going into the wrong direction. Happy to put full stop on the negative aspect of this discussion. :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Starbuck88 said:


> How far above the average can you maintain?
> 
> The truth is, people don't use average to 'overtake' to avoid an accident, they use that term to try and eek past everyone for their own ego/agenda.
> 
> ...


Presumably as far as would average out? It's a reason to buy a zonda no? 

You can't fail a driving test for failing to maintain a safe speed around Cambridge it would seem


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

RisingPower said:


> You can't fail a driving test for failing to maintain a safe speed around Cambridge it would seem


It's hard to in Cambridge when the numpty cyclists move faster than the actual traffic.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

On a side note

I think driving faster does actually reduce congestion - has anybody been in an average speed 50mph zone lol? All cars are bunched together

I dont really know why they do this when there are no workers on the road. Ive seen the boards saying "Sometimes we are invisible" or something like that. 

Thats utter crap - what are they doing? Taking a **** in the trees? I can't see f all work going on on the M1 in the daytime, just bloody cones and 50mph everywhere to slow everyone down (and make extra cash)


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Rayaan said:


> On a side note
> 
> I think driving faster does actually reduce congestion - has anybody been in an average speed 50mph zone lol? All cars are bunched together
> 
> ...


You haven't seen the wombles? They come out during the day.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

RisingPower said:


> You haven't seen the wombles? They come out during the day.


:lol: makes me chuckle their nickname. Only get sent out to clear up the mess. And cause complete havoc some of the time.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Aren't all peugeot drivers just slow and ignorant?


Only the ones in small Peugeots, because they can't drive.
Only real drivers drive big land yachts


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Only the ones in small Peugeots, because they can't drive.
> Only real drivers drive big land yachts


Ahh the old size compensation thingy eh?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Ahh the old size compensation thingy eh?


Yes, obviously


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> Assuming you mean motorways, yes, if not, they're not driving without due care and attention, there is no minimum speed limit on anything other than motorways as far as I'm aware.


well....I think the following applies to your statement above! :lol:



RisingPower said:


> Rubbish. I suggest you read the highway code.


Show me where in the highway it states a minimum speed!?

DWDC&A would not likely be based on speed alone, but if your low speed is causing other traffic danger / frustration then you're bang to rights.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Bero said:


> well....I think the following applies to your statement above! :lol:
> 
> Show me where in the highway it states a minimum speed!?
> 
> DWDC&A would not likely be based on speed alone, but if your low speed is causing other traffic danger / frustration then you're bang to rights.


Wasn't there a thing in one of the red top newspapers years ago about a guy who got nicked for driving down a derestricted road at 30mph? I seem to recall it was in either devon or cornwall and he'd been doing this for miles, think the tailback was over a mile long. He was in the paper going on about how he thinks people should drive slower.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Bero said:


> well....I think the following applies to your statement above! :lol:
> 
> Show me where in the highway it states a minimum speed!?
> 
> DWDC&A would not likely be based on speed alone, but if your low speed is causing other traffic danger / frustration then you're bang to rights.


Interesting, I always thought they had the minimum speed limit signs on most motorways. Fair enough :thumb:

I don't think that can be enforced on A roads, being how many slow vehicles are perfectly entitled to use them by law. On motorways yes, it could be enforced because vehicles are restricted.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

muzzer42 said:


> Wasn't there a thing in one of the red top newspapers years ago about a guy who got nicked for driving down a derestricted road at 30mph? I seem to recall it was in either devon or cornwall and he'd been doing this for miles, think the tailback was over a mile long. He was in the paper going on about how he thinks people should drive slower.


A red top?  The charge was most likely based on causing disruption to 1 miles long snake of motorists, not the speed it's self.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Bero said:


> A red top?  The charge was most likely based on causing disruption to 1 miles long snake of motorists, not the speed it's self.


Very possibly you are correct but it's an awful long time ago and i can't remember exactly. I know he got done for driving too slowly in a derestricted area but as it was a red top, it might have been exaggerated somewhat.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Driving slower than average on country lanes down here would have a negative, effect.

The last thing you want to do is come round a corner at 40mph (Safely) in a 60mph zone and go straight into the back of someone doing 25-30mph because they have decided slower is better.

Locals and people used to driving here know the dangers all too well of tractors being round blind bends etc yet some people take it to the extreme and others just drive like lunatics everywhere.

Again, as RP quite rightly said earlier, you can't regulate stupidity unfortunately.

Then there are those who don't have clean windscreens so drive at 5mph at night time because they're steamed up and dirty, those older people or those with eyesight issues that brake everytime a car comes at them at night time. Grrrrr.....


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Starbuck88 said:


> Driving slower than average on country lanes down here would have a negative, effect.
> 
> The last thing you want to do is come round a corner at 40mph (Safely) in a 60mph zone and go straight into the back of someone doing 25-30mph because they have decided slower is better.
> 
> ...


How is it safe to do 40mph and go straight into the back of someone?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> How is it safe to do 40mph and go straight into the back of someone?


It is only an example.

You are driving at 'speed' for the normal conditions of the road, I would describe that as 'safe'. Someone else is doing 20mph being way to overcautious/driving too slow which I would deem 'Not Safe'.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Starbuck88 said:


> It is only an example.
> 
> You are driving at 'speed' for the normal conditions of the road, I would describe that as 'safe'. Someone else is doing 20mph being way to overcautious/driving too slow which I would deem 'Not Safe'.


I wouldn't call it safe at all if you are driving at a speed sufficient to go into the back of someone as you're unable to stop in time.

You going to say to a cow, you're not walking fast enough if you see one?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> I wouldn't call it safe at all if you are driving at a speed sufficient to go into the back of someone as you're unable to stop in time.
> 
> You going to say to a cow, you're not walking fast enough if you see one?


But that's the difference between a hazard being caused by a slow driver (which is what this thread is about, other peoples driving habits) and a rare occurrence of a cow getting free.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2011)

why was it closed so soon?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> why was it closed so soon?


It isn't closed but if the topic strays too far from the original post/predominant discussion, then it could conceivably be closed.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

muzzer42 said:


> It isn't closed but if the topic strays too far from the original post/predominant discussion, then it could conceivably be closed.


Lets hope that doesn't happen muzzer as it's been really good and with so many good points of view's from members that I found it quite stimulating to read.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Lets hope that doesn't happen muzzer as it's been really good and with so many good points of view's from members that I found it quite stimulating to read.


I can see what you mean, lets just hope people don't keep taking it away from the original topic


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

muzzer42 said:


> I can see what you mean, lets just hope people don't keep taking it away from the original topic


It has diverged some way from there for some time now, but with a thread entitled such what are people expecting?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Starbuck88 said:


> But that's the difference between a hazard being caused by a slow driver (which is what this thread is about, other peoples driving habits) and a rare occurrence of a cow getting free.


I don't see a difference, you hit a person in the road or a car, you've caused the accident. I think you'll find insurers agree.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> I don't see a difference, you hit a person in the road or a car, you've caused the accident. I think you'll find insurers agree.


I don't think you're finding that this is all hypothetical. Do you think I'm really that thick?

You're saying to me, that everybody else normal on the roads driving at 40mph, (cautiously as it's a 60mph road), comes round a corner and some nonce is doing 20mph or slower (for whatever reason, they're lost, trying to find a turning, braked suddenly at the last minute for a turning because of BAD DRIVING).

You wouldn't deem it their fault (give a crap about insurers) that it was their dodgy driving causing YOU hassle?

Or you slamming your brakes on causing the person behind to do the same causing a shockwave.

So who do you blame, the average motorist driving for the conditions of the road, or the person driving like an idiot?


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

litcan91 said:


> So you're saying that if you're going 30-40mph & come to a roundabout to take the third exit, you would do it all at 30-40mph?





RisingPower said:


> Yup. Assuming it's not a mini roundabout.





RisingPower said:


> How is it safe to do 40mph and go straight into the back of someone?


You're contradicting yourself here. First you say that you're happy doing 30-40mph around a roundabout and then you go on about how dangerous it could be driving 40mph on a national speed limit road because of the danger of driving into someone / something.

I'm really struggling to understand your points :wall:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Ok, now i am going to do my fun police bit.
Keep this civil please, by all means debate the original topic and variations of it but keep the insults out of the thread please.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> It has diverged some way from there for some time now, but with a thread entitled such what are people expecting?


That's a valid point but arguing about driving down a country road and the speeds that others do has moved away from 'your worst driving habits' imho.
Lets just try to keep this one from going the way of so many :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

litcan91 said:


> You're contradicting yourself here. First you say that you're happy doing 30-40mph around a roundabout and then you go on about how dangerous it could be driving 40mph on a national speed limit road because of the danger of driving into someone / something.
> 
> I'm really struggling to understand your points :wall:


Where am I contradicting myself? You can quote as many parts as you like, but conveniently miss out the part which said, *if it was safe to do so*.



RisingPower said:


> Why do you feel the need to go slowly round corners or a roundabout when you can see what is around them / on them. Sounds like you're the kind of person who drives onto a roundabout and stops dead, when there are no obstructions.


I'm quite happy doing 30-40mph around a roundabout if I can stop within the distance I can see.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Starbuck88 said:


> I don't think you're finding that this is all hypothetical. Do you think I'm really that thick?
> 
> You're saying to me, that everybody else normal on the roads driving at 40mph, (cautiously as it's a 60mph road), comes round a corner and some nonce is doing 20mph or slower (for whatever reason, they're lost, trying to find a turning, braked suddenly at the last minute for a turning because of BAD DRIVING).
> 
> ...


One is driving slowly, one is driving like an idiot.


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> Where am I contradicting myself? You can quote as many parts as you like, but conveniently miss out the part which said, *if it was safe to do so*.
> 
> I'm quite happy doing 30-40mph around a roundabout if I can stop within the distance I can see.


You've said what you've said, I've quoted directly from your posts - says it all really :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

litcan91 said:


> You've said what you've said, I've quoted directly from your posts - says it all really :thumb:


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

RisingPower said:


> I'm quite happy doing 30-40mph around a roundabout if I can stop within the distance I can see.


Well, that's a nice bad driving habit.....

Make sure I'm not on the same roundabout when you're batting round it doing 30-40 mph!!.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

On the bike I never indicate at all 

In the car I'm a very angry driver, I will shout and beep at people if they annoy me. I'm probably a terrible driver but I spend all my time beeping at people so I don't realise what I'm doing wrong :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

neilos said:


> Well, that's a nice bad driving habit.....
> 
> Make sure I'm not on the same roundabout when you're batting round it doing 30-40 mph!!.


Dude, your... wait do you still have the micra? Wouldn't even make it up to 30


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

muzzer42 said:


> Ok, now i am going to do my fun police bit.
> Keep this civil please, by all means debate the original topic and variations of it but keep the insults out of the thread please.


Cheers muzzer, after all this thread is about OUR BAD driving habbits and not the general public.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

neilos said:


> Well, that's a nice bad driving habit.....
> 
> Make sure I'm not on the same roundabout when you're batting round it doing 30-40 mph!!.


I sometimes do that at my local major roundabout, (naughty I know) but only in the early hours of the morning at about 04:30 on my way to work when there is no bugger about and with that quattro, the car sticks like glue to the roundabout.


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I *sometimes* do that at my local major roundabout, (naughty I know) but only in the early hours of the morning at about 04:30 on my way to work when there is no bugger about and with that quattro, the car sticks like glue to the roundabout.


You've got the key word in there Soul, and I have no doubt that the quattro feels very nice at that stage!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

neilos said:


> Well, that's a nice bad driving habit.....
> 
> Make sure I'm not on the same roundabout when you're batting round it doing 30-40 mph!!.


Oly crap, your micra can do 100?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-humber-33929339


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I sometimes do that at my local major roundabout, (naughty I know) but only in the early hours of the morning at about 04:30 on my way to work when there is no bugger about and with that quattro, the car sticks like glue to the roundabout.


So wait, you go round roundabouts at 30-40 mph too?!? Good grief it must be some sort of miracle! Praise the lord! Amen.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

litcan91 said:


> You've got the key word in there Soul, and I have no doubt that the quattro feels very nice at that stage!


So wait, an audi s1 can but a clk can't? Ahhh, I understand :thumb:


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> So wait, an audi s1 can but a clk can't? Ahhh, I understand :thumb:


Still digging I see. Keep going, I won't disturb :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> So wait, you go round roundabouts at 30-40 mph too?!? Good grief it must be some sort of miracle! Praise the lord! Amen.


Of course I do, it's one of my worst driving habits.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Bad habit.....getting irate with drivers up my backside. Pull over let them give it WOT and then give it the beans and see what they've got. Not grown up but lots of fun.

I have stopped this bad habit by leasing a C1 1.2 Airscape...with a 3 cylinder beast 82bhp engine...in Sunrise Red (PINK). I race no one now and it's made me a better driver.

Roll on the next lease...Golf R with a visit to Shark and 375bhp.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

litcan91 said:


> Still digging I see. Keep going, I won't disturb :thumb:





litcan91 said:


> Guys, it has been dropped - as previously mentioned, I agree to disagree with Rising Power. There's no need to make further comments and escalate the discussion which is going into the wrong direction. Happy to put full stop on the negative aspect of this discussion. :thumb:


Hmm...


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Starbuck88 said:


> Can someone do the maths on this?
> 
> Say we had 2 lorries of identical length, 16metres.
> 
> If one is travelling at 60mph and 1 is travelling at 61mph, how long just on the basis of lorry length would it take to go past. (I know it'd take even longer in real life due to pulling out, catching up etc).


@Starbuck88 It's taken me a while but eventually got there. I had to get out my fingers and toes, but had to put them away again as it was disturbing the people in the fresh food section of Crazy Prices.

Anyhoo, if we say a lorry is 15 metres for ease of calculation, and a mile is 1500 metres, then the distance to travel is 1% of a mile. At 1mph (I.e. 1500 metres per hour) you would travel 15 metres in 1% of an hour.

The answer would be 36 seconds.

Cooks


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Cookies said:


> @Starbuck88 It's taken me a while but eventually got there. I had to get out my fingers and toes, but had to put them away again as it was disturbing the people in the fresh food section of Crazy Prices.
> 
> Anyhoo, if we say a lorry is 15 metres for ease of calculation, and a mile is 1500 metres, then the distance to travel is 1% of a mile. At 1mph (I.e. 1500 metres per hour) you would travel 15 metres in 1% of an hour.
> 
> ...


Think you need to double that. ~36 seconds brings it level, need another ~36 seconds for it to pull itself past


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Will_G said:


> Think you need to double that. ~36 seconds brings it level, need another ~36 seconds for it to pull itself past


Cheers will. Good point!! 72 seconds it is as its actually 30 metres.

Seems like an hour though.

Cooks


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

It takes forever and lorries are limited to 56mph by EU law.


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

i lose temp with others, but I think I have reason


----------



## shycho (Sep 7, 2010)

Witnessed a kid in a corsa sat in the middle lane of a motorway overtaking absolutely nothing, the nearest car must have been a good half a mile down the road. After i've overtaken him and am checking it is safe to pull in he decides his problem is that he is not in the "fast" lane. So into lane 3 where he proceeds to overtake nothing for 5 miles until we eventually catch some traffic up.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Or the old boy driving along the middle lane of the A1M at 35mph holding up all the traffic and forcing people doing 70 mph to either slam on the anchors to avoid him, or pull out on someone else. yes they should have been paying attention, i was, but then you dont expect people to be doing 35mph in the middle lane of a motorway.

What was he driving? A 330 bmw coupe.


----------

